# Show Name ideas?



## mb123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Any show name ideas for an Arabian named Bennett? Thanks!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Pics!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

What are you showing in? Does he have registered name?


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Something Pride and Prejudice themed?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Impressive Lad?


----------



## mb123 (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't currently have any photos. We will hopefully be doing eventing and maybe some dressage, his registered name is Bennett!


----------



## mb123 (Mar 15, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> Pics!


I don't currently have any photos but he is a bay gelding with a blaze.


----------



## mb123 (Mar 15, 2017)

kewpalace said:


> What are you showing in? Does he have registered name?


We will hopefully be doing eventing, his registered name is Bennett


----------



## FreyaFoxtrot (Jul 19, 2016)

Luce73 said:


> Something Pride and Prejudice themed?


That was my first thought too :grin:


----------

